# Ice Conditions



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

How are the ice conditions in S ND?


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

A week ago Spiritwood had about 5" in shallow water, Ashtabula has 4" to 10" yesterday. Be carefull by the bridges too.


----------

